
Show HN: I made a full-text searchable archive of Kale's hackernewsletter - henk23
https://hnl-archive.gitlab.io/
======
henk23
I wanted to learn something about web scraping and elasticsearch so I made
this little website.

It solves my need to revisit interesting stuff I read from this amazing
newsletter and would otherwise not be able to find again. Maybe I'm not the
only one who needs this?

There's still lots to do, but it's already usable.

I'd love to know what you think. :)

~~~
duck
Ha, this is great - thanks for building this! I've been wanting to do more
around my archive, but it is hard to find the time these days.

~~~
henk23
:D Great. Glad you like it. If you have any ideas for improvement, just ask
and I'll see what I can do. This is my first real side project in a long time
and I'm a litte enthusiastic about it. ^^

~~~
duck
Will do! When you get a chance please send me a email with your contact info
so I can reach out.

